# My new T. venustus



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Got this little fella yesterday.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## tarantulatez (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

oooh he's pretty. Possible silly question but what's the English name


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Jenface said:


> oooh he's pretty. Possible silly question but what's the English name


The beautiful pit viper.


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

coldestblood said:


> The beautiful pit viper.


should be the f:censor:ing beautiful pit viper,!! :2thumb:


----------



## Fruzzy (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow that's just fabulous!


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

I think you already know ... but that is one beautiful snake.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

just to be awkward nah dont like it. HA ONLY KIDDING NICE 1 MATE.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments :2thumb:

I'll take some more pics once s/he's settled into her new (and very tiny) enclosure.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> Thanks for all the comments :2thumb:
> 
> I'll take some more pics once s/he's settled into her new (and very tiny) enclosure.


How big is s/he?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Lord Vetinari said:


> How big is s/he?


No more than 6 inches long, and as thick as a small shoe lace.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> No more than 6 inches long, and as thick as a small shoe lace.


That is smaller then I thought!

Is controlling/moving them when they are that small harder or easier then when they ar adults?


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

What a sexy snake!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Lord Vetinari said:


> That is smaller then I thought!
> 
> Is controlling/moving them when they are that small harder or easier then when they ar adults?


I was also quite suprised on how small she is. The easiest way to picture her size, is by comparing her to a tiny corn hatchling, and scaling it down a little.

At this size, it can be a bit tricky to control them. Hooks are way to big, so you need to use tweezers (I also use chop sticks) to move them around.

Working with adults is much easier. At this size, your need to keep reminding yourself not to pick them up with your hands. lol


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

:flrt: one of my favourite species! Lovely example too, bet your well chuffed!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

what a very bonnie toxic worm that is me likey a lot :2thumb:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> :flrt: one of my favourite species! Lovely example too, bet your well chuffed!


Same here, they look awesome. They're quite snappy too which is pretty cute at that size lol.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

A couple of feeding pics


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

aww I want a pic of said snakey in chopsticks, this image amuses me.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Jenface said:


> aww I want a pic of said snakey in chopsticks, this image amuses me.


I'll take one next clean out.


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

yaay, thanks


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Jenface said:


> aww I want a pic of said snakey in chopsticks, this image amuses me.


Not a great pic, but here you go


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

For anyone interested, I have a spare one of these up for swap. PM me if you have anything to trade


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

oh my that is so cute


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

What sex is it and where was it bred?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

hubba hubba:mf_dribble:


----------

